# New Moots for on old Vamoots



## darwinosx

*New Moots fork for on old Vamoots*

I have a 2001 59cm Vamoots that had a Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork with aluminum steerer on it. This fork was also on my previous bike, a Litespeed Vortex. I've had it for some time and had no real reason to get a new one other than I wanted to. Well that and I got my yearly bonus from work. ;-) 
I had seen people here and on the Moots forum talking about buying a Moots for for their bikes and it looked like Moots only had enough production for new bikes. In fact they said as much in a forum post. So I was looking at Wound Up and Enve. I had decided on an Enve 2.0 but just thought I would ask my local dealer if they could get a Moots fork. They called Moots up and they said sure, $440. Moots recommended a 43mm rake for my 59cm frame and away we went. 
It took less than a week for the fork to show up and my dealer put it on right away while I waited. It looks great, even better than I expected, and rides well too. It's a little more balanced steering and stiffer. I also have new wheels having gone from a Mavic Open4CD and Dura-Ace rims to Ultegra and Velocity Deep V rims. The combination of the new wheels and fork means a stiffer more precise feeling ride yet the Moots frame still shocks up buzz and shock.

Reynolds fork









Moots fork


----------



## sbsbiker

Nice upgrade!


----------



## bon_gabs

danng,,that was classic vamoots,,the barrel adjuster still on the headtube..nice one..


----------



## darwinosx

Yup, thanks. I bought the Moots after years of chasing the latest frame materials thinking I would not see the need to upgrade again. So far I haven't. Just update the components every now and then.


----------



## pgsky

Proving that a Moots will last a lifetime. Bike looks great with the new fork, enjoy it forever!


----------



## darwinosx

Yup I made the right choice..such a great bike. The new wheels and fork make a pretty big difference in the ride. Stiffer and no doubt stronger. Plus they look cool which is not an insignificant thing. ;-)


----------



## SurfSailRide

pgsky said:


> Proving that a Moots will last a lifetime. Bike looks great with the new fork, enjoy it forever!


A few of you may have seen some of my other posts regarding making a decision between purchasing an unused 2009 S-Works Tarmac frame for &1700 or an unused 2010 Vamoots CR for $2200... I've been seeing more and more posts like the ones above, which has me heavily leaning towards to Moots. I may have to sell two frames to afford it - I'd rather not, because I like my CAAD9 and my Roubaix, but if everything you folks say is true, I guess I won't need 'em!


----------



## darwinosx

You won't regret the Moots.


----------



## SurfSailRide

darwinosx said:


> You won't regret the Moots.


Yeah, I'm pretty sold on it...


----------



## pgsky

SurfSailRide said:


> ...but if everything you folks say is true, I guess I won't need 'em!


Of my three road bikes, the Moots is always my first choice for my daily rides.


----------



## dcgriz

SurfSailRide said:


> A few of you may have seen some of my other posts regarding making a decision between purchasing an unused 2009 S-Works Tarmac frame for &1700 or an unused 2010 Vamoots CR for $2200... I've been seeing more and more posts like the ones above, which has me heavily leaning towards to Moots. I may have to sell two frames to afford it - I'd rather not, because I like my CAAD9 and my Roubaix, but if everything you folks say is true, I guess I won't need 'em!


The geometries are not the same. Which one fits best?


----------



## SurfSailRide

dcgriz said:


> The geometries are not the same. Which one fits best?


I'm aware. I love the Tarmac... Waiting on the Vamoots to arrive. Stay tuned.


----------



## tigoat

Those Ouzo Pros are too sexy. For this reason alone, I wouldn't change a thing on this bike. You have just swaped out a super model for an ugly *****.


----------



## darwinosx

tigoat said:


> Those Ouzo Pros are too sexy. For this reason alone, I wouldn't change a thing on this bike. You have just swaped out a super model for an ugly *****.


Not hardly. Troll along.


----------



## Mootsie

Not sure how to break this to you...., but the Moots pictured is not a 2005. It is a 2001. Those decal graphics were only available on the 2001 models.


----------



## darwinosx

Typo! I have the bill of sale sitting right here.


----------



## Mootsie

delete


----------



## SurfSailRide

I've posted in a few other threads, but thanks everyone for your input.

Here's my new ride. It's mostly Ultegra built. I'll upgrade as I can/need to, but for the time being, she rides like a supercharged magic carpet.


----------



## SurfSailRide

Oh, and darwinosx, take note of the "sexy" fork!


----------



## SurfSailRide

Oops, I guess that was tigoat! Regardless, it rides great.


----------



## tigoat

SurfSailRide said:


> Oops, I guess that was tigoat! Regardless, it rides great.


Very nice ride! I would hang on to that US made OP fork for as long as possible, as it will not be replaceable. I had one on my Moots but unfortunately, it was damaged so I had to replace it with an Easton 90SL. All those newer ENVE and Moots forks are made overseas nowadays and they really have the ball to charge us a premium for them.


----------



## FTR

tigoat said:


> Very nice ride! I would hang on to that US made OP fork for as long as possible, as it will not be replaceable. I had one on my Moots but unfortunately, it was damaged so I had to replace it with an Easton 90SL. All those newer ENVE and Moots forks are made overseas nowadays and they really have the ball to charge us a premium for them.


I have that same fork.
While it is great, 5 years of solid riding sees me replacing it with a Moots fork.
The Moots fork is one of the cheapest options I could find in a 40mm offset.
In fact other than it and the Enve, I did not find any other options.
I asked here and on the Moots forum for other available options in 40mm offset and came up with nothing.
Even a decent 43mm offset fork was in the ballpark of the Moots.
I can only imagine what the additional markup on a made in the USA fork would have been.


----------



## pmf

What are you going with the old Reynolds fork? I could give it a good home.


----------



## tigoat

FTR said:


> I have that same fork.
> While it is great, 5 years of solid riding sees me replacing it with a Moots fork.
> The Moots fork is one of the cheapest options I could find in a 40mm offset.
> In fact other than it and the Enve, I did not find any other options.
> I asked here and on the Moots forum for other available options in 40mm offset and came up with nothing.
> Even a decent 43mm offset fork was in the ballpark of the Moots.
> I can only imagine what the additional markup on a made in the USA fork would have been.


Like I said there are not many options for high performance carbon forks out there. Nowadays Eastons would be my first choice since they are usually priced reasonably on the street. Wound Up is still making forks in the good old USA but they are not into the super light stuff. If you have a Moots then naturally getting a Moots fork is a logical option even though I think they are not very atractive. As for ENVE, I just refuse to pay a preminum for their stuff made overseas.


----------



## FTR

tigoat said:


> Like I said there are not many options for high performance carbon forks out there. Nowadays Eastons would be my first choice since they are usually priced reasonably on the street. Wound Up is still making forks in the good old USA but they are not into the super light stuff. If you have a Moots then naturally getting a Moots fork is a logical option even though I think they are not very atractive. As for ENVE, I just refuse to pay a preminum for their stuff made overseas.


And as I said, you would be paying a premium on that premium if it was made in the Good Ol' US of A.


----------



## FTR

pmf said:


> What are you going with the old Reynolds fork? I could give it a good home.


Probably easier for you to get one locally as I am in Australia.


----------



## SteveV0983

About to order a new Vamoots and it was a toss-up between the Moots fork and an Enve 2.0. But when all's said and done, I'm putting my trust in Moots that they matched the fork to the bike well. Your new setup looks fantastic. Is the painted finish on the fork up to the quality of the rest of the bike fit and finish?


----------

